# standby light?



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Not had time to even power Tivo back on this morning, but has anyone else noticed the standby light red and the light next too it green this morning?

Wondering if its a sign of of a overnight software update. ?


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

jonphil said:


> Not had time to even power Tivo back on this morning, but has anyone else noticed the standby light red and the light next too it green this morning?
> 
> Wondering if its a sign of of a overnight software update. ?


yep we have had a update and the 3rd tuner is up and running


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

howardmicks said:


> yep we have had a update and the 3rd tuner is up and running


Cool..... now I can't wait to get home again.
Anything else noticed with the update?

Wondering if these lights will now stay on to indicate that it's in standby, I would prefer it if in standby we can at least see the status of recordings.


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

jonphil said:


> Cool..... now I can't wait to get home again.
> Anything else noticed with the update?
> 
> Wondering if these lights will now stay on to indicate that it's in standby, I would prefer it if in standby we can at least see the status of recordings.


agree,Didnt like it when in standby you couldnt tell if it was recording.Was hoping they would sort that


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

howardmicks said:


> agree,Didnt like it when in standby you couldnt tell if it was recording.Was hoping they would sort that


It does 

Just put Tivo into standby as it was recording 3 things and all 3 recording lights are still on.
It's handy as it just proves the box is actually switched on!!!


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

Horses for courses... I hate it! I hate an AV cabinet that looks like mission control. Maybe one light so I know it's power supply hasn't failed, but there is no difference with standby and displaying now. 

Also, how much does it increase it's power consumption?! ;-)


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

CeeBeeUK said:


> Horses for courses... I hate it! I hate an AV cabinet that looks like mission control. Maybe one light so I know it's power supply hasn't failed, but there is no difference with standby and displaying now.
> 
> Also, how much does it increase it's power consumption?! ;-)


Wouldn't have thought a few LEDs would make much difference, but I agree, I'd rather not have any indication lights when in standby, perhaps a user software switch?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I find the second light completely pointless.. Red for off, Green for On would work if you want a standby light.. but red/green for off and green/green for on?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The one that stays green the one that tells the connection back to VM's servers is okay. Though I agree it isn't really necessary in Standby mode.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

^^ Surely it's useful to be able to check that the box is healthy and able to record stuff, without switching on the TV? And I'd have thought it even more important to have the status in standby, so that you don't have to take it out of standby to check.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

A very good point


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

did a test on this last night set-up two recordings, put the tivo on stand-by.
and went out for the night. 
both recorded ok

all good there then


----------

